# Mickey 2XL cage.



## Jazzy

I'm wondering if I should get this cage for our Chinese hamster. It looks very roomy and is big as the hamster heaven I think going by the sizes quoted although maybe not as high. Seems a good price too and I can get an extra 10% off too.

Anyone got one of these cages and can the wire shelf bit be taken out as I don't like that?

Cages : Mickey 2XL Savic Dwarf Hamster / Mouse Cage HUGE : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online


----------



## Lil Miss

looks good, only thing is it doesnt say the bar spacing, chinese need a maximum of no more then 10mm.
also the shelf would either need removing, or covering in something solid as wire is bad for their feet


----------



## CheekoAndCo

I prefer the look of that cage to the hamster heaven.

In most cages like that the shelf normaly clips in so don't see why there would be a problem removing it.


----------



## Jazzy

Lil Miss said:


> looks good, only thing is it doesnt say the bar spacing, chinese need a maximum of no more then 10mm.
> also the shelf would either need removing, or covering in something solid as wire is bad for their feet


Just found it on another site which lets you zoom in and it does look very small bar spacing. Seems a really good price on the other site judging the price on this one.. Savic Mickey 2 XL Mouse / Dwarf Hamster Cage

Also get a free gift too and 10% discount just by typing 'animal' in at the checkout.

Might order it tomorrow.


----------



## Lil Miss

just did a quick google and found this 
Mickey 2 XL - Mouse / Dwarf Hamster Cage - S5323N (888) | Hamster Products | Hamster, Gerbil and Mouse Cages
which states
"Bar spacing approx. 9mm"

so i would say go for it


----------



## Jazzy

Lil Miss said:


> just did a quick google and found this
> Mickey 2 XL - Mouse / Dwarf Hamster Cage - S5323N (888) | Hamster Products | Hamster, Gerbil and Mouse Cages
> which states
> "Bar spacing approx. 9mm"
> 
> so i would say go for it


Oh thanks for that Lil Miss.:thumbup: I bet she will love running around that. Be able to put lots of toys in too.


----------



## Jazzy

Just ordered it now, can't wait for it to come - bet she will love it.

For £64.99 I got a free crittertrail bus which I am going to put in the cage for her to play in and you can also have a water bottle in them and a trixie hammock and play thing that hangs from the top of the cage and a little exercise ball for her and also free delivery - bargain or what?

If anyone orders from there put the word 'Animal' in at the check out and it gives you a 10% discount off your total order. It says on the card I got that you get this everytime.


----------



## catz4m8z

Wow, that looks like a brilliant cage. Well done finding it.
(Im saving that site for after payday!!Been looking for a decent sized cage for my next mouse family..)


----------



## Lil Miss

let us know what its like when it arives hun, it does look like a nice cage


----------



## Jazzy

Lil Miss said:


> let us know what its like when it arives hun, it does look like a nice cage


Well I got an email within an hour of ordering to say they had sent it out with Parcelforce and even got a tracking number.

Will take photos when it comes.

Got this entirely free... http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/c...hamster-mouse-carrier-with-orders-p-6870.html


----------



## Jazzy

It's come...   

Two day free delivery - brilliant.

All packaged nicely..



















All this for £65..










Not put her in it yet as she's asleep but will add more pictures of her in it later.


----------



## Jazzy

Going to see if I can replace that wire bit with a shelf as the same company does shelves too pretty cheap..

Not sure whether to go for pink or red though....

Chinchilla Accessories : Corner Shelf - SPECIAL EDITION PINK Fits all wire cages : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

Chinchilla Accessories : Plastic Ramp Ladder SPECIAL EDITION PINK : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

Chinchilla Accessories : Corner Shelf - SPECIAL EDITION RED Fits all wire cages : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

Chinchilla Accessories : Plastic Ramp Ladder SPECIAL EDITION RED : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online


----------



## Jazzy

Hmmm cancel that - the savic shelf won't fit.

Just emailed them to see if the above shelves would.


----------



## Lil Miss

pink pink pink!


----------



## Jazzy

If I can't get a shelf can anybody recommend what I can cover the wire with please?


----------



## Lil Miss

lino would be good to cover the shelf with, or if you want to be able to see under it, a bit of perspex


----------



## Snippet

I'm not sure the screw things on the Ferplast shelves will fit between the bars, but you can always cable tie them on.


----------



## thedogsmother

Soooo jelous, I love this cage, thats a fantastic price too. Cant wait for the piccies when its all set up, I would be tempted to use lino to line the shelf too.


----------



## Jazzy

I got some of those grassy mat thingies and covered it with them...



















It's a great cage - only trouble is she doesn't come out until we've gone to bed.:cryin:


----------



## thedogsmother

That cage looks amazing .


----------



## purple_x

That looks amazing, one very lucky hammy you have!

I love how you've put one of those grass mats on the shelf, now I'm tempted to buy this cage and copy your idea!
Oh and it's payday tomorrow, I really shouldn't buy any more cages but its nearly my birthday so I'll go for it!!


----------



## Jazzy

Free quick delivery within two days too. 

I really want another so I can have a Russian hamster. 

I like this cage cos there are no tubes on the outside and no holes or doors except the large one on the front. My Syrian hamster escaped from the hamster heaven where the tubes go into the cage I think and we have never found her.

Don't forget to put 'Animal' in at the checkout to get an extra 10% and your free gift.
I got the grassy mats from UKPetsupplies for £2.69. I ordered 3 and used two and cut one into two pieces so it completely covered the wire. The wire top is stronger than the hamster heaven cages.


----------

